# Buying property in Italy



## horton234 (Apr 15, 2018)

My question is has anyone bought property in Italy? What was your experience like? Are you fluent in Italian or did you have a translator? Any tips?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think most of us here have.

Legally if you aren't fluent the notaio (official that handles the paperwork) will require a translator.

In general it's no different than anyplace else in the world.

Know what you want.

Know what a reasonable price is.

Go SLOW. Only fools rush in.

If it smells walk away. The ocean is full of fish.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I'd go along with everything Nick has said, especially slowly ... Oh and read the forum old post on the subject(s)!


----------



## pgrbff (Jun 27, 2012)

Make sure you know the local market well. Price in my experience is always negotiable, and be prepared to take your time. It is more of a game here in Italy. Certainly a very different process to buying in the UK. I paid one quarter of the original asking price when I bought. I wouldn’t suggest this is always the case but be prepared to go slow and play the game.


----------

